# It finally happened!!!



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jun 9, 2007)

Well everyone...my man finally popped the question.  Here is the ring he gave me


----------



## juli (Jun 9, 2007)

aww :congrats: !!!! The ring looks so pretty!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jun 9, 2007)

Congratulations!!  That ring is gorgeous!!


----------



## Taj (Jun 9, 2007)

Congratulations !


----------



## Dana72 (Jun 9, 2007)

:congrats:


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 9, 2007)

congrats! that's awesome!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 9, 2007)

congratulations.


----------



## *Dani* (Jun 9, 2007)

:congrats: That ring's so pretty!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 9, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## Moppit (Jun 9, 2007)

Congratulations and wow what a rock!!!


----------



## pearl (Jun 10, 2007)

Awe, congratulations! Very nice ring. =)


----------



## Urbana (Jun 10, 2007)

oooooooh!!!! its soooooooooooooooooooooooooo pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
exactly the type of ring i love


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 10, 2007)

*congrats hon! now that's a ROCK!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## PeachyKeen (Jun 10, 2007)

congrats!! thats so exciting!!


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Jun 10, 2007)

Its a beauty!!

Congrats!


----------



## triccc (Jun 10, 2007)

aww, it's beautiful! how did he do it??? i want details girl!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jun 10, 2007)

He actually did it in the car on the way to an Italian resturant.  He said he didn't want to do the typical "in the resturant and down on one knee thing".  It wasn't the most romantic, but it was still sweet.


----------



## xJUDYx (Jun 13, 2007)

woohoo! congrats!


----------



## stefania905 (Jun 13, 2007)

holy crap thats gorg!!!


CONGRADS!!


----------



## MrsJames (Jun 14, 2007)

OMG CONGRATS!!! :congrats: 

I'm engaged too, so if you ever want to talk weddings let me know.


----------



## MrsJames (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh yeah that ring is gorgeous too! Love the cut.


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsJames* 

 
_OMG CONGRATS!!! :congrats: 

I'm engaged too, so if you ever want to talk weddings let me know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am always up for some wedding talk!  Where/when are you guys planning on having yours?


----------



## MrsJames (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMacMakeup* 

 
_I am always up for some wedding talk! Where/when are you guys planning on having yours?_

 
 Oops I hit Thanks instead of Quote. haha Anyway, we're getting married here in Az. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wedding planning is a lot of fun!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 16, 2007)

awww! congrats!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 beautiful ring!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 6, 2007)

yayayayay! congrats dearie! that ring is FABULOUS!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 6, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------

